# completely unknown band - Nairobi Golf Kid



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll bet my *** that none of you have ever heard of Nairobi Golf Kid before. Not 100% my cup of tea but they have potential and I think some of you might like them. You can be one of their earliest fans!

They also performed as a warming up band for Pere Ubu's Moon Unit tour in 2015 in Hengelo (Netherlands).


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I have to change my previous post to a more enthusiastic level. In their genre they're really very good, they remind me of a lot of great music as well, including the Doors, Caravan, etc.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

And I'll be seeing them in concert in a few hours. The concert will be live streamed on Youtube and as I'll be taking pictures I hope I won't show up in the footage by accident.






It'll start in about thirteen hours after posting this I believe.


----------

